# Dahlonega Wheelworks...,



## 12x23 (Jan 28, 2004)

Drove up to Dahlonega to do 3hrs in the hills. I'm new in town and dropped in, asked best way to get to the 6 gap route, and got all kinda helpful info from these guys. Invited me to park there, asked what they could do to help, gave excellent directions, offered a bunch of options, anything you need b4 you head out ?, and were genuinely friendly.

Highly recommend. :thumbsup:


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey 12x23! Haven't seen much of you in here lately! 

Another great place to park. . . Vogel State Park. I ride from there when I get down that way. Makes a great jumping off point for both of the 6-gap loops. I think parking is free on Wednesday and only a couple $'s otherwise. They have plenty of parking and clean facilities with enough space to change clothes in.

Be sure to ride the back loop in the opposite direction, toss in brasstown and then do wolfpen.


----------



## 12x23 (Jan 28, 2004)

Just got in from the Walmart 3Gap route. Did 3hrs and 3gaps yesterday and today. I'm adapting to "driving" my bike to a ride start much better than I would'a thought. The key is the gaps in Dahlonega. I've always loved it up there.... particularly neels and wolfpen. And all the others.  

I did something to my right quadricep back last weekend in March and it's been a disappointing year to ride th' bici.

I'll keep Vogel in mind and give it a try.

Still, looking to find more routes more local to Gainesville. I'm sure there's some just haven't got around to asking the bikeshops yet.


----------

